# Logitech G15 + ventrilo



## olithereal (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just bought myself a Logitech G15 keyboard ( revision 2)

I heard they are supposed to have some kind of ventrilo features that will display who is talking on the LCD, but I can't seem to get it to work.

Is it some kind of addon I gotta download? I looked on the ventrilo website and didn't find anything...help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.ventrilo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10208

Googled: Logitech G15 Ventrillo

Must be a setting within the Ventrillo program you have to enable or setup I would assume. Hope that helps!


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep its a setting.

In vent just click Settings and go to the last tab. There will be a checkbox: "Enable keyboard support (Logitech G15)."

Once you tick that it will be part of the Logitech software and all


----------

